# Milan: nuovo prestito la chiave per provare a convincere la Uefa?



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*



Non s'azzardassero. Basta con sti prestiti e rifinanziamenti. Non se ne può più.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*



Non usciamo più da qui.. qua davvero si rischia il fallimento. Non avrei mai pensato ad una roba del genere. Pensavo che due anni fa si era toccati il fondo. Però alcuni dicevano tipo Ruiu. Meglio stare con Berlusconi e vivacchiare in serie a, piuttosto il fallimento totale.


----------



## fra29 (23 Maggio 2018)

bastaaaaaa


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non usciamo più da qui.. qua davvero si rischia il fallimento. Non avrei mai pensato ad una roba del genere. Pensavo che due anni fa si era toccati il fondo. Però alcuni dicevano tipo Ruiu. Meglio stare con Berlusconi e vivacchiare in serie a, piuttosto il fallimento totale.



Se questi si impuntano con sti rifinanziamenti e prestiti, qui va a finire male.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*



.


----------



## mistergao (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*



Secondo me la UEFA di un nuovo prestito non se ne fa niente, perchè se così fosse si sarebbe fatta andare bene quello di Elliott, non penso che stiano lì a guardare gli interessi, ma la serietà della proprietà.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Maggio 2018)

deve rifininanziare almeno i 180 milioni con SOLDI SUOI. li tiri fuori da qualsiasi parte (paradisi fiscali,ecc) ma deve fare così, se vuole cercare di evitare la sanzione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se questi si impuntano con sti rifinanziamenti e prestiti, qui va a finire male.



Inizio a temere sia quello l'obbiettivo..ricordate da dove veniamo.......


----------



## varvez (23 Maggio 2018)

Alla UEFA non importa nulla anche se rifinanziasse adesso. Ormai è andata, hanno dichiarato che non ci sono luci ma solo ombre sulla proprietà e che non ci vedono chiaro. Ergo, vendere appena possibile e considerare questo interregno solo come strumento per non avere più B&G a far danni


----------



## diavolo (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*



Geniale


----------



## wildfrank (23 Maggio 2018)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Secondo me la UEFA di un nuovo prestito non se ne fa niente, perchè se così fosse si sarebbe fatta andare bene quello di Elliott, non penso che stiano lì a guardare gli interessi, ma la serietà della proprietà.



Infatti io ce l'ho con chi ci ha venduto ( l'affare di cuore....) a questo avventuriero, é ancora che c'è chi lo difende: ma non si vive di ricordi.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Maggio 2018)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Secondo me la UEFA di un nuovo prestito non se ne fa niente, perchè se così fosse si sarebbe fatta andare bene quello di Elliott, non penso che stiano lì a guardare gli interessi, ma la serietà della proprietà.



Infatti io ce l'ho con chi ci ha venduto ( l'affare di cuore....) a questo avventuriero, e ancora che c'è chi lo difende (......) ma non si vive di ricordi.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

L'unica certezza a prescindere è che per il nostro bene dobbiamo fortissimamente tifare nella totale dissoluzione di qualsiasi cosa di cinese presente in questa società ed il prima possibile.

Ora è chiaro che qualsiasi operazione o mossa che prevede il prolungamento dei tempi di questa proprietà al Milan è per noi dannosa.


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Alla UEFA non importa nulla anche se rifinanziasse adesso. Ormai è andata, hanno dichiarato che non ci sono luci ma solo ombre sulla proprietà e che non ci vedono chiaro. Ergo, vendere appena possibile e considerare questo interregno solo come strumento per non avere più B&G a far danni



sacrosanto ma questi non sembrano avere simili intenzioni


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*



Questo significa perseverare diabolicamente per portare il Milan a schiantarsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> L'unica certezza a prescindere è che per il nostro bene dobbiamo fortissimamente tifare nella totale dissoluzione di qualsiasi cosa di cinese presente in questa società ed il prima possibile.
> 
> Ora è chiaro che qualsiasi operazione o mossa che prevede il prolungamento dei tempi di questa proprietà al Milan è per noi dannosa.



Se il cinese sparisse nel nulla cosi come è venuto come faremmo a non pensare a male????
Come si potrebbe non indagare?
Un fantomatico cinese che riempie le tasche di berlusconi di soldi (prendendoli da dove non si sa) , si indebita per completare il passaggio societario dando in pegno il milan ad elliott, rispetta le scadenze ma ..... non riesce a completare il tutto e perde il milan.
Non siamo a un livello di investimento troppo importante per credere a una cosa del genere?
Alla fine ha vinto solo berlusconi.
Il prossimo passaggio?
Elliott vende il milan a un prezzo normale e a qualcuno veramente interessato.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se il cinese sparisse nel nulla cosi come è venuto come faremmo a non pensare a male????
> Come si potrebbe non indagare?
> Un fantomatico cinese che riempie le tasche di berlusconi di soldi (prendendoli da dove non si sa) , si indebita per completare il passaggio societario dando in pegno il milan ad elliott, rispetta le scadenze ma ..... non riesce a completare il tutto e perde il milan.
> Non siamo a un livello di investimento troppo importante per credere a una cosa del genere?
> ...



Tu pensi che ad ottobre Li rimborserà le obbligazioni?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tu pensi che ad ottobre Li rimborserà le obbligazioni?



Penso di no, anzi ne sono certo.
Ma ora non ci si deve più vergognare o arrossire nel parlare di rientro di capitali perchè non saprei come altro definire questa operazione.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso di no, anzi ne sono certo.
> Ma ora non ci si deve più vergognare o arrossire nel parlare di rientro di capitali perchè non saprei come altro definire questa operazione.



Sarà una lunga estate


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sarà una lunga estate



Come se non bastasse già il 'mondiale degli altri' devo pure veder stuprare il milan.
Indegni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*



Esatto, questo è lo scenario più probabile


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Maggio 2018)

Era iniziato tutto come una partita di poker, ora siamo alla roulette russa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso di no, anzi ne sono certo.
> Ma ora non ci si deve più vergognare o arrossire nel parlare di rientro di capitali perchè non saprei come altro definire questa operazione.


Rientro di capitali di chi?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rientro di capitali di chi?



Dell'unico che in questa storia ha fatto bingo.
Il proprietario del magico tombino.
Scommettiamo che il cinese torna nell'oblio? Magari su qualche isola paradisiaca a godersi la vita coi suoi cari.
Il suo l'ha fatto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dell'unico che in questa storia ha fatto bingo.
> Il proprietario del magico tombino.
> Scommettiamo che il cinese torna nell'oblio? Magari su qualche isola paradisiaca a godersi la vita coi suoi cari.
> Il suo l'ha fatto.


Ammettiamo che sia un rientro di capitali di Berlusconi; quindi, secondo te, tornerà lui proprietario?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ammettiamo che sia un rientro di capitali di Berlusconi; quindi, secondo te, tornerà lui proprietario?



No assolutamente. 
Ora il cinese non riesce a mantenere le scadenze, perde il milan ed elliott lo rivende.
Stavolta però a un prezzo normale, vero e a qualcuno veramente interessato.
Il cinese torna all'angolo.
Ma tanto chi lo conosce?? Ci ha provato e gli è andata male.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non s'azzardassero. Basta con sti prestiti e rifinanziamenti. Non se ne può più.



Perfino Suma ha detto chiaramente che allo stato attuale non cambierebbe nulla pure se si riuscisse a rifinanziare.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso di no, anzi ne sono certo.
> Ma ora non ci si deve più vergognare o arrossire nel parlare di rientro di capitali perchè non saprei come altro definire questa operazione.





Djerry ha scritto:


> Sarà una lunga estate



Su questo fronte non dimentichiamo che c'è un'indagine della procura milanese in corso, chiunque dotato di senno ci ha visto del losco in questa storia. Sarà difficile che scoprano qualcosa ma chissà...


----------



## Milanista (23 Maggio 2018)

Qua finisce male. Altro che esclusione dalle coppe.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Ma quindi gli insulti alle testate, alla Gabanelli... alla fine avevan ragione loro e torto i tifosi?
giusto per chiarire eh...

ragazzi per me Elliot ha fatto il doppio gioco non fidandosi di Li e vuole in mano la baracca che può rivendere e guadagnarci qualcosa.
Alla fine B. ci avrà guadagnato ed Elliot pure.
Ci perdiamo solo noi.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma quindi gli insulti alle testate, alla Gabanelli... alla fine avevan ragione loro e torto i tifosi?
> giusto per chiarire eh...



Come il 90% abbondante delle volte.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

La UEFA ha annusato puzza di fallimento dietro l'angolo.
LA questione del rientro dei capitali di B. mi sembra ormai anche così scontata che è quasi ridicolo affermare il contrario. anche se le motivazioni della UEFA ancora non si sono capite


----------



## Tell93 (23 Maggio 2018)

La cosa che più mi è preoccupa è che sono passate diverse ore e, escluse le parole "sorprese" di Fassone, nessuno ha rassicurato noi tifosi... La vedo nera


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi è preoccupa è che sono passate diverse ore e, escluse le parole "sorprese" di Fassone, nessuno ha rassicurato noi tifosi... La vedo nera



fai bene a preoccuparti


----------



## Tell93 (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fai bene a preoccuparti



Non so davvero cosa ci spetta...


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi è preoccupa è che sono passate diverse ore e, escluse le parole "sorprese" di Fassone, nessuno ha rassicurato noi tifosi... La vedo nera



Siamo a un Farina 2.0 in questo momento.
C'è poco da dire.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La UEFA ha annusato puzza di fallimento dietro l'angolo.
> LA questione del rientro dei capitali di B. mi sembra ormai anche così scontata che è quasi ridicolo affermare il contrario. anche se le motivazioni della UEFA ancora non si sono capite



buongiorno...alla buon ora.


----------



## Tell93 (23 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Siamo a un Farina 2.0 in questo momento.
> C'è poco da dire.



Che vergogna mamma mia... ci stanno portando al massacro


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2018)

Ma la curva che dovrebbe andare a Casa Milan o Milanello ed aspettare Fassone per chiedere spiegazioni dove sono?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Il prestito per finanziare il prestito. -cit-
L'economia secondo checco zalone.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

Ma tra l'altro il nostro presidentissimo si è perso?
Dopo una roba così grave non sarebbe il caso di mettersi la solita divisa giacca/maglietta e fare un bel discorso dal retrobottega di un wok-sushi?


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ammettiamo che sia un rientro di capitali di Berlusconi; quindi, secondo te, tornerà lui proprietario?



la storia è molto ma molto più complessa. In ogni caso dobbiamo pregare tutti i santi che la Uefa li metta alle strette a sti cialtroni. E' l'unico modo per poter sperare in una cessione vera, pulita. Non subito ma di sicuro in qualche mese si può fare.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma la curva che dovrebbe andare a Casa Milan o Milanello ed aspettare Fassone per chiedere spiegazioni dove sono?



Staranno aspettando il bonifico prima di preparare il nuovo striscione pro società.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma la curva che dovrebbe andare a Casa Milan o Milanello ed aspettare Fassone per chiedere spiegazioni dove sono?



si la curva....quelli stanno contando le mazzette per il momento.


----------



## Tell93 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la storia è molto ma molto più complessa. In ogni caso dobbiamo pregare tutti i santi che la Uefa li metta alle strette a sti cialtroni. E' l'unico modo per poter sperare in una cessione vera, pulita. Non subito ma di sicuro in qualche mese si può fare.



In ogni caso siamo nella m**** più totale. Io fossi un giocatore del Milan scapperei subito


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma tra l'altro il nostro presidentissimo si è perso?
> Dopo una roba così grave non sarebbe il caso di mettersi la solita divisa giacca/maglietta e fare un bel discorso dal retrobottega di un wok-sushi?



più che altro trovo paradossale che in sede Uefa ci vada Fassone ed una letterina di Elliott, piuttosto che il nostro "presidente" per farsi conoscere e rassicurare la uefa. Che strano.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

La JUve avrebbe fatto il diavolo a 4 in questa situazione.
Noi siamo in un assordante silenzio da parte di tutti i vertici societari.
Commento della notizia a caldo, ma dove sono le dchiarazioni ufficiali di oggi? avrebbero dovuto già esserci


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la storia è molto ma molto più complessa. In ogni caso dobbiamo pregare tutti i santi che la Uefa li metta alle strette a sti cialtroni. E' l'unico modo per poter sperare in una cessione vera, pulita. Non subito ma di sicuro in qualche mese si può fare.



In caso di blocco coppe per tre stagioni, poi ad ottobre novembre arriva un compratore conosciuto e serio, c'è possibilità che la UEFA riveda la decisione e rilasci il Milan accedere alle coppe per tipo chesso stagione dopo (in caso di classifica ovviamente)


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In caso di blocco coppe per tre stagioni, poi ad ottobre novembre arriva un compratore conosciuto e serio, c'è possibilità che la UEFA riveda la decisione e rilasci il Milan accedere alle coppe per tipo chesso stagione dopo (in caso di classifica ovviamente)



Questa è l'unica ancora di salvezza per noi. Deve esserci un proprietario serio con una società seria alle spalle, basta con sti cinesi cialtroni. Altro che Suning.


----------



## Tell93 (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La JUve avrebbe fatto il diavolo a 4 in questa situazione.
> Noi siamo in un assordante silenzio da parte di tutti i vertici societari.
> Commento della notizia a caldo, ma dove sono le dchiarazioni ufficiali di oggi? avrebbero dovuto già esserci



Ma infatti, questa è la cosa ancora più preoccupante, come si può non dire nulla e lasciare noi tifosi così in preda al panico? Mah..


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In caso di blocco coppe per tre stagioni, poi ad ottobre novembre arriva un compratore conosciuto e serio, c'è possibilità che la UEFA riveda la decisione e rilasci il Milan accedere alle coppe per tipo chesso stagione dopo (in caso di classifica ovviamente)



la situazione è drammatica. bisogna sperare di non finire come la Florentia Viola


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la storia è molto ma molto più complessa. In ogni caso dobbiamo pregare tutti i santi che la Uefa li metta alle strette a sti cialtroni. E' l'unico modo per poter sperare in una cessione vera, pulita. Non subito ma di sicuro in qualche mese si può fare.



O entra Elliott/nuovo soggetto entro 20 giorni, oppure sono cavoli amarissimi. 

Nel primo caso potrebbe essere compromessa solo la prossima stagione, e fra due anni ricostruisci. Nel secondo caso sono compromessi due/tre anni.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la situazione è drammatica. bisogna sperare di non finire come la Florentia Viola



E c'è chi predica calma, aspettiamo, non fasciatevi la testa, etc etc...
Roba che si sente da anni ed anni puntualmente va male.

La gente vive nel mondo delle favole...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No assolutamente.
> Ora il cinese non riesce a mantenere le scadenze, perde il milan ed elliott lo rivende.
> Stavolta però a un prezzo normale, vero e a qualcuno veramente interessato.
> Il cinese torna all'angolo.
> Ma tanto chi lo conosce?? Ci ha provato e gli è andata male.


Questo scenario mi sembrerebbe più plausibile, ma in che modo Berlusconi avrebbe recuperato dei suoi capitali? Yonghon Li, poi, cosa ci avrebbe guadagnato? E il ruolo di Elliott?


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, questa è la cosa ancora più preoccupante, come si può non dire nulla e lasciare noi tifosi così in preda al panico? Mah..



Ma ti immagini una cosa del genere per la Juve? TUTTO il mondo bianconero sarebbe in rivolta e fermento, dichiarazioni su dichiarazioni da parte di Agnelli, conferenza stampa, massicci e incazzati per far valere i propri diritti e, soprattutto, trasparenza per non creare panico e rivolte.

Sempre detto che noi tifosi del Milan ci MERITIAMO il Milan dell'ultima gestione Berlusconi. Ce lo M E R I T I A M O.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In caso di blocco coppe per tre stagioni, poi ad ottobre novembre arriva un compratore conosciuto e serio, c'è possibilità che la UEFA riveda la decisione e rilasci il Milan accedere alle coppe per tipo chesso stagione dopo (in caso di classifica ovviamente)


A me la UEFA non preoccupa, perché ogni loro blocco è vincolato dalla trasparenza della proprietà; quello che è importante, però, è che si esiga una nuova cessione ad un proprietario vero.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In caso di blocco coppe per tre stagioni, poi ad ottobre novembre arriva un compratore conosciuto e serio, c'è possibilità che la UEFA riveda la decisione e rilasci il Milan accedere alle coppe per tipo chesso stagione dopo (in caso di classifica ovviamente)



la Uefa secondo me ci è venuta incontro più e più volte, a dispetto di quello che possono pensare in molti. Ricordo che l'anno scorso Fassone si presentò con un piano industriale che definire ottimistico è un eufemismo. Lo hanno accompagnato alla porta chiedendogli di fare il serio. Hanno aspettato 8 mesi, prima di giudicarci per un eventuale VA, ma il buon Fassone non è stato in grado di portare a casa l'accordo, sia per colpe sue che per problematiche della Holding lussemburghese. Nonostante questo la Uefa ci da la possibilità di trovare qualche soluzione entro maggio. E niente, anche questa volta ci presentiamo con ridicoli documenti, senza però rifinanziamento e disclosure famosa sulla proprietà. Che cosa dovevano fare? era impossibile che avrebbero accettato di patteggiare per un SA. Adesso abbiamo altro tempo, ma non cambierà nulla mi sa, e questa volta ci stangano per bene. Tutto questo perché quel maledetto che c'è dietro tutta l'operazione non vuole mollare il giocattolo.


----------



## Tell93 (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma ti immagini una cosa del genere per la Juve? TUTTO il mondo bianconero sarebbe in rivolta e fermento, dichiarazioni su dichiarazioni da parte di Agnelli, conferenza stampa, massicci e incazzati per far valere i propri diritti e, soprattutto, trasparenza per non creare panico e rivolte.
> 
> Sempre detto che noi tifosi del Milan ci MERITIAMO il Milan dell'ultima gestione Berlusconi. Ce lo M E R I T I A M O.



Io se entro oggi pomeriggio non viene rilasciata alcuna dichiarazione da parte del Milan perdo completamente le speranze, e penso di non essere il solo


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma ti immagini una cosa del genere per la Juve? TUTTO il mondo bianconero sarebbe in rivolta e fermento, dichiarazioni su dichiarazioni da parte di Agnelli, conferenza stampa, massicci e incazzati per far valere i propri diritti e, soprattutto, trasparenza per non creare panico e rivolte.
> 
> Sempre detto che noi tifosi del Milan ci MERITIAMO il Milan dell'ultima gestione Berlusconi. Ce lo M E R I T I A M O.



i tifosi sono i primi responsabili, si sono mediocrizzati e hanno eretto a grande manager e dirigente due incompetenti assoluti. Si sono bevuti a sorsi pieni tutte le caxxate sul governo cinese, huarong, robin li, miniere di fosforo e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Adesso qualcuno comincia a svegliarsi, ma è tardi.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo scenario mi sembrerebbe più plausibile, ma in che modo Berlusconi avrebbe recuperato dei suoi capitali? Yonghon Li, poi, cosa ci avrebbe guadagnato? E il ruolo di Elliott?



uno di questi pomeriggi mi metto a scrivere una storiella, poi ovviamente uno ci può credere o meno...a libera interpretazione.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo scenario mi sembrerebbe più plausibile, ma in che modo Berlusconi avrebbe recuperato dei suoi capitali? Yonghon Li, poi, cosa ci avrebbe guadagnato? E il ruolo di Elliott?



Li ci ha guadagnato soldi che gli ha dato B. per fare da prestanome.
Il mercato? Riciclaggio.
Elliot ci guadagna i soldi della futura vendita del club.

Rifletterei sulla possibilità che proprio Elliot abbia fatto pressioni alla UEFA affinché non concedesse il SA proprio perché nemmeno loro si fidano di Li, ma hanno sotto mano qualcuno di più affidabile pronto a comprare il Milan.
Ci andiamo sotto noi e il club in termini sportivi.


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La UEFA ha annusato puzza di fallimento dietro l'angolo.
> LA questione del rientro dei capitali di B. mi sembra ormai anche così scontata che è quasi ridicolo affermare il contrario. anche se le motivazioni della UEFA ancora non si sono capite



Tutto porta a lui. Compresa l'ostinazione nel non volersi svelare e quindi i motivi di tale mistero, e la credibilità che ha con Elliott e allo stesso tempo con Fininvest, che casualmente ha risolto i suoi problemi interni con la super valutazione del club e si è liberata di un macigno; la storia con Bee sventata dalla Finanza; casualmente lui cercava di cambiare Galliani da anni e ci è riuscito con Fassone che ora cerca con Mirabelli di creare il famoso Milan giovane ed italiano, con Gattuso che lo sente spesso ecc.


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Li ci ha guadagnato soldi che gli ha dato B. per fare da prestanome.
> Il mercato? Riciclaggio.
> Elliot ci guadagna i soldi della futura vendita del club.
> 
> ...



Certo che se tutto questo che sta accadendo significherebbe tra qualche anno avere una proprietà ricca, seria e solida, e stare stabilmente in Champions League allora dormirei tranquillo. Il problema è che non abbiamo la certezza di tutto questo.


----------



## Tell93 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> i tifosi sono i primi responsabili, si sono mediocrizzati e hanno eretto a grande manager e dirigente due incompetenti assoluti. Si sono bevuti a sorsi pieni tutte le caxxate sul governo cinese, huarong, robin li, miniere di fosforo e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Adesso qualcuno comincia a svegliarsi, ma è tardi.



I tifosi non sono responsabili di nulla. Non ci vedo nulla di male a sperare in futuro migliore per il Milan aggrappandosi anche a caxxate che venivano rifilate. La speranza per me non è una colpa, i colpevoli sono coloro che stanno facendo questo al Milan non di certo noi tifosi che lo amiamo e lo sosteniamo SEMPRE. In un momento come questo bisogna restare tutti uniti ragazzi


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma ti immagini una cosa del genere per la Juve? TUTTO il mondo bianconero sarebbe in rivolta e fermento, dichiarazioni su dichiarazioni da parte di Agnelli, conferenza stampa, massicci e incazzati per far valere i propri diritti e, soprattutto, trasparenza per non creare panico e rivolte.
> 
> Sempre detto che noi tifosi del Milan ci MERITIAMO il Milan dell'ultima gestione Berlusconi. Ce lo M E R I T I A M O.



'Trasparenza' e 'juve' nella stessa frase non si può leggere,è anzi un ossimoro, parliamo dei ladroni/imbroglioni per antonomasia.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la Uefa secondo me ci è venuta incontro più e più volte, a dispetto di quello che possono pensare in molti. Ricordo che l'anno scorso Fassone si presentò con un piano industriale che definire ottimistico è un eufemismo. Lo hanno accompagnato alla porta chiedendogli di fare il serio. Hanno aspettato 8 mesi, prima di giudicarci per un eventuale VA, ma il buon Fassone non è stato in grado di portare a casa l'accordo, sia per colpe sue che per problematiche della Holding lussemburghese. Nonostante questo la Uefa ci da la possibilità di trovare qualche soluzione entro maggio. E niente, anche questa volta ci presentiamo con ridicoli documenti, senza però rifinanziamento e disclosure famosa sulla proprietà. Che cosa dovevano fare? era impossibile che avrebbero accettato di patteggiare per un SA. Adesso abbiamo altro tempo, ma non cambierà nulla mi sa, e questa volta ci stangano per bene. Tutto questo perché quel maledetto che c'è dietro tutta l'operazione non vuole mollare il giocattolo.



Tra l'altro l'altro giorno Boban è stato inviato dalla FIFA per questione di mondiale per club. Sta toria della UEFA contro il Milan è una cavolata che solo Fassone poteva inventarsi per passare da vittima. Alla UEFA magari tornassimo a giocare certe partite importanti in cl anche per questione di sponsor di pubblicità ecc. abbiamo tantissimi tifosi. Non siamo un club da 4 soldi.. ma ci sono delle regole e vanno rispettate. Alcuni tirano fuori City e PSG ma questi due hanno due presidenti che persino un marziano sa chi sono. Ed al PSG hanno dato una multa da 60 mln e riduzione della rosa poi lo sceicco ci ha pisciato sopra, ma la UEFA non poteva certo escludere il psg fuori dalle colpe portano troppi soldi. Se la UEFA non fa nulla, si continuerà solo con debiti per portare altri debiti ed altri debiti fino ad implodere


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Certo che se tutto questo che sta accadendo significherebbe tra qualche anno avere una proprietà ricca, seria e solida, e stare stabilmente in Champions League allora dormirei tranquillo. Il problema è che non abbiamo la certezza di tutto questo.



anzi è più probabile il contrario


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Li ci ha guadagnato soldi che gli ha dato B. per fare da prestanome.
> Il mercato? Riciclaggio.
> Elliot ci guadagna i soldi della futura vendita del club.
> 
> ...



No, Elliott ci guadagna tramite gli interessi e altre operazioni che cominciano ad uscire a poco a poco. Telecom e compagnia.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro l'altro giorno Boban è stato inviato dalla FIFA per questione di mondiale per club. Sta toria della UEFA contro il Milan è una cavolata che solo Fassone poteva inventarsi per passare da vittima. Alla UEFA magari tornassimo a giocare certe partite importanti in cl anche per questione di sponsor di pubblicità ecc. abbiamo tantissimi tifosi. Non siamo un club da 4 soldi.. ma ci sono delle regole e vanno rispettate. Alcuni tirano fuori City e PSG ma questi due hanno due presidenti che persino un marziano sa chi sono. Ed al PSG hanno dato una multa da 60 mln e riduzione della rosa poi lo sceicco ci ha pisciato sopra, ma la UEFA non poteva certo escludere il psg fuori dalle colpe portano troppi soldi. Se la UEFA non fa nulla, si continuerà solo con debiti per portare altri debiti ed altri debiti fino ad implodere



Ma infatti la Uefa ci sta dando una mano anche se temo non sarà abbastanza per liberarci dallo schifo attuale.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 'Trasparenza' e 'juve' nella stessa frase non si può leggere,è anzi un ossimoro, parliamo dei ladroni/imbroglioni per antonomasia.



"nei confronti dei tifosi" ho detto
A Torino ci sarebbero in strada 100.000 persone adesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro l'altro giorno Boban è stato inviato dalla FIFA per questione di mondiale per club. Sta toria della UEFA contro il Milan è una cavolata che solo Fassone poteva inventarsi per passare da vittima. Alla UEFA magari tornassimo a giocare certe partite importanti in cl anche per questione di sponsor di pubblicità ecc. abbiamo tantissimi tifosi. Non siamo un club da 4 soldi.. ma ci sono delle regole e vanno rispettate. Alcuni tirano fuori City e PSG ma questi due hanno due presidenti che persino un marziano sa chi sono. Ed al PSG hanno dato una multa da 60 mln e riduzione della rosa poi lo sceicco ci ha pisciato sopra, ma la UEFA non poteva certo escludere il psg fuori dalle colpe portano troppi soldi. Se la UEFA non fa nulla, si continuerà solo con debiti per portare altri debiti ed altri debiti fino ad implodere



Alla fine la uefa vuol sol sapere chi è Li e cosa ha.
E' chiedere troppo?
Non può dare come garanzie il milan stesso perchè è un cane che si morde la moda. 
Mi sorprende non poco che nessuno indaghi su come ha pagato le rate precedenti. Ha rotto il salvadanaio???


----------



## Shmuk (23 Maggio 2018)

Sono andato a vedere un attimo la "voce pena di morte in CIna" su Wikipedia. La rischi, tra le altre cose (tante...) per:

corruzione (art.383)
concussione (art. 383)
appropriazione indebita (art.383)
rivendita di ricevute fiscali (art. 206)
evasione fiscale (art. 205)
contraffazione finanziaria (art. 170)
speculazione
frode (art. 192)
frode finanziaria o assicurativa (art. 194)
frode con carta di credito (art. 195)
estorsione
ricatto
contrabbando (art.151)

Secondo voi, uno che ci mette la faccia così platealmente come i due Li, ci guadagna abbastanza per rischiare per Berlusconi?


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro l'altro giorno Boban è stato inviato dalla FIFA per questione di mondiale per club. Sta toria della UEFA contro il Milan è una cavolata che solo Fassone poteva inventarsi per passare da vittima. Alla UEFA magari tornassimo a giocare certe partite importanti in cl anche per questione di sponsor di pubblicità ecc. abbiamo tantissimi tifosi. Non siamo un club da 4 soldi.. ma ci sono delle regole e vanno rispettate. Alcuni tirano fuori City e PSG ma questi due hanno due presidenti che persino un marziano sa chi sono. Ed al PSG hanno dato una multa da 60 mln e riduzione della rosa poi lo sceicco ci ha pisciato sopra, ma la UEFA non poteva certo escludere il psg fuori dalle colpe portano troppi soldi. Se la UEFA non fa nulla, si continuerà solo con debiti per portare altri debiti ed altri debiti fino ad implodere



dietro PSG e CIty ci sono due stati. Figurati se la Uefa si fa problemi di continuità aziendale o di eventuale fallimento. Il nostro problema è che a garantire ci dovrebbe andare Li ma invece nemmeno si sa se è ancora vivo. E chi ci va? Fassone con la letterina di babbo natale Elliott. Ma lol. Mi meraviglio che la Uefa non ci abbia pubblicamente distrutto, perchè era quello che meritavamo, per colpa di questi maledetti.


----------



## Cantastorie (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> uno di questi pomeriggi mi metto a scrivere una storiella, poi ovviamente uno ci può credere o meno...a libera interpretazione.



ne avevo scritta una tempo fa, magari si assomigliano


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> ne avevo scritta una tempo fa, magari si assomigliano



dove posso leggerla?


----------



## Shmuk (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla fine la uefa vuol sol sapere chi è Li e cosa ha.
> E' chiedere troppo?
> Non può dare come garanzie il milan stesso perchè è un cane che si morde la moda.
> Mi sorprende non poco che nessuno indaghi su come ha pagato le rate precedenti. Ha rotto il salvadanaio???



Ma se Li o chi dietro lui volesse fare come una specie di Papà Gambalunga, c'è qualcosa in qualche regolamento che glielo vieta esplicitamente?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "nei confronti dei tifosi" ho detto
> A Torino ci sarebbero in strada 100.000 persone adesso.



Ti voglio ricordare che dopo aver rubato per anni grazie al sistema moggi gli agnelli hanno consegnato la testa di lucianone (dichiarandosi parte lesa come proprietà), patteggiato una pena per non andare in serie C per poi riprendersi pure gli scudetti revocati.
I tifosi in tutto ciò sono stati convinti che il 'sistema' non esistesse a tal punto che ora chiedono perfino i danni.
E' questo il modo di fare calcio in modo trasparente? E' questo il tifoso orgoglioso e fiero?
Non ci paragoniamo a quel tifoso e a quella società perchè noi non abbiamo nulla da apprendere da loro.
Nulla.
Alzare la voce è un conto , i deliri di onnipotenza figli di un senso di legalità latente sono altri.


----------



## Zagor (23 Maggio 2018)

Ma perché la "curva" non è già a Casa Milan a chiedere spiegazioni?? Dove sono tutti quelli che inneggiavano a Bonucci? Perchè non si va tutti insieme a protestare??


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2018)

La chiave è l'amarezza. Di fronte all'amarezza di Fassone la UEFA si scioglierà, loro non hanno un bidone dell'immondizia al posto del cuore. Ne sono sicuro.


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*


A questo punto il rifinanziamento sarebbe la soluzione peggiore perchè non farebbe altro che prolungare questa inutile e dannosa agonia. Tra l'altro inizio a notare il frame comunicativo che la società sta facendo circolare, ossia "è colpa della Uefa che non ci capisce, è un'operazione mai vista nella storia del calcio, Berlusconi cattivo etc....". Non capisco onestamente il senso di discutere il merito delle decisioni della Uefa. Giuste o sbagliate che siano le sue valutazioni, persecuzione giudiziaria o meno, tali rimangono e non c'è niente che possiamo fare a riguardo.

Preso atto di questo fatto, si può proseguire con le battaglie con i mulini a vento oppure trarre le opportune e doverose conseguenze. Sono mesi che questa "proprietà" è oggetto di indagini, derisioni, teorie del complotto, processi mediatici a livello internazionale (Bloomberg per esempio) senza che il signor Li si sia mai sentito in dovere di rispondere, se non per amenità come "Non è vero che le mie aziende sono fallite perchè lo dico io". Si può una volta per tutte chiarire per bene i dettagli di questa operazione o anche questo va contro la cultura cinese?

Non ho mai strillato per il mancato arrivo di grandi giocatori e posso "sposare" anche un progetto pluriennale ma sulla trasparenza della proprietà non transigo, anche per una questione di coerenza.

Se questo fosse successo a Berlusconi & Galliani, dubito ci sarebbe stato qualche utente pronto a difendere l'operator della società ed attaccare l'Uefa. Non vedo perché ora dovremmo essere più tolleranti.

P.S.: Ma gli investitori segreti che cosa ne pensano? Jack Ma e Robin Li quando si paleseranno?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ma se Li o chi dietro lui volesse fare come una specie di Papà Gambalunga, c'è qualcosa in qualche regolamento che glielo vieta esplicitamente?



Almeno di questo fantomatico 'papà' si intravedeva l'ombra degli arti inferiori, di li non sappiamo nulla.
In comune abbiamo le ombre.... queste però sono cinesi.
Scherzi a parte, non credo ma chiedo a chi ne sa più di me a riguardo e sul sito ne abbiamo tanti di preparati.


----------



## Kaketto (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Almeno di questo fantomatico 'papà' si intravedeva l'ombra degli arti inferiori, di li non sappiamo nulla.
> In comune abbiamo le ombre.... queste però sono cinesi.
> Scherzi a parte, non credo ma chiedo a chi ne sa più di me a riguardo e sul sito ne abbiamo tanti di preparati.



[MENTION=4237]Kaketto[/MENTION] no copia incolla e no link esterni


----------



## Cantastorie (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dove posso leggerla?



uh dovrei cercarla nel forum, ma mi sa che la tua parte su Elliot è più interessante, nella mia B. si era preso volentieri i soldi di Elliot ed Elliot guadagnava solo gli interessi (o eventualmente la rivendita del club)


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Ma perché la "curva" non è già a Casa Milan a chiedere spiegazioni?? Dove sono tutti quelli che inneggiavano a Bonucci? Perchè non si va tutti insieme a protestare??



Le contestazioni da parte della curva?
Me ne ricordo un paio finite a tarallucci e vino dopo le scandalose partite giocate nelle passate stagioni, tutti ad aspettare fuori ed intonare cori, poi uscivano i "big" quali abbiati, bonera ed abate per poi tornare tutti a casa felici e contenti.
Ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> A questo punto il rifinanziamento sarebbe la soluzione peggiore perchè non farebbe altro che prolungare questa inutile e dannosa agonia. Tra l'altro inizio a notare il frame comunicativo che la società sta facendo circolare, ossia "è colpa della Uefa che non ci capisce, è un'operazione mai vista nella storia del calcio, Berlusconi cattivo etc....". Non capisco onestamente il senso di discutere il merito delle decisioni della Uefa. Giuste o sbagliate che siano le sue valutazioni, persecuzione giudiziaria o meno, tali rimangono e non c'è niente che possiamo fare a riguardo.
> 
> Preso atto di questo fatto, si può proseguire con le battaglie con i mulini a vento oppure trarre le opportune e doverose conseguenze. Sono mesi che questa "proprietà" è oggetto di indagini, derisioni, teorie del complotto, processi mediatici a livello internazionale (Bloomberg per esempio) senza che il signor Li si sia mai sentito in dovere di rispondere, se non per amenità come "Non è vero che le mie aziende sono fallite perchè lo dico io". Si può una volta per tutte chiarire per bene i dettagli di questa operazione o anche questo va contro la cultura cinese?
> 
> ...



gli investitori segreti non ci sono, forse c'era qualcuno, ma è sparito. Il problema è che adesso non abbiamo molte vie di uscita. Con il rifinanziamento si prolunga l'agonia, come giustamente scrivi, ma sarebbe anche il modo per Li di "comprarsi" il Milan e staccarlo da chi c'è dietro Elliott. Viceversa, se il Milan "passasse" ad Elliott (anche se tecnicamente non sarà così) poi dovremmo sperare in una cessione vera, pulita ad un proprietario noto ma non è detto che chi è dietro Elliott voglia perdere il giocattolo. Insomma si devono incastrare tante cose per uscirne nel miglior modo possibile.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma la curva che dovrebbe andare a Casa Milan o Milanello ed aspettare Fassone per chiedere spiegazioni dove sono?



A lavorare???


----------



## Nico1975 (23 Maggio 2018)

Sarebbe ora che anche tutti quei tifosi che parlavano di “ dietro c è uno stato “ ammettessero l errore invece di continuare ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Fino a poche ore fa si vedevano irriducibili sui post scrivere “ anche oggi si fallisce domani “..

Io proverei vergogna solo ad aver avuto fiducia in questi dilettanti , c era proprio bisogno di 2 disperati per portare avanti questa farsa. 
È la curva ancora li appoggia ... che schifo


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> deve rifininanziare almeno i 180 milioni con SOLDI SUOI. li tiri fuori da qualsiasi parte (paradisi fiscali,ecc) ma deve fare così, se vuole cercare di evitare la sanzione.


E' l'unica soluzione ragionevole, e tra l'altro esplicitata nella delega, conferita a suo tempo dall'azionista al consiglio di amministrazione, della offerta ad un nuovo socio, definito 'strategico', delle azioni di nuova emissione, eventualmente rimaste inoptate, nella misura pari al 30 per cento del pacchetto in mano a Li, seguito l'aumento di capitale deliberato a marzo. Per la prima volta, negli atti societari compare questa volontà di offerta di quote del capitale sociale da parte dell'azionista di maggioranza del Milan. L'auspicio è che quella delega sia permanente, non decaduta per il venir meno del presupposto della copertura di quell'aumento, sì da consentire ai consiglieri di scandagliare il mercato. Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di convertire in azioni le obbligazioni emesse a garanzia della quota di prestito acceso dalla Rossoneri Champion Lux, ed offrirle a Elliott/Blue Skye, o ai suoi aventi causa obbligazionisti, in cambio della estinzione di quella posizione di 180 milioni, oltre interessi, e tanto al fine di consentire un agevole rifinanziamento, da terzi o da Elliott/Blue Skye stessa, della posizione di 123 milioni, oltre interessi, intestata direttamente al club, facilmente agibile per la base patrimoniale e finanziaria goduta dal debitore Milan. Bisogna accelerare, ed offrire all'interlocutore federale fatti nuovi e sostanziali. Il provvedimento di ieri riguarda non il fatto gestionale del club Milan, ma quello societario della attuale proprietà della holding che controlla il club, vertente sulla anomalia di quel debito di 180 milioni, che abbiamo definito un debito senza debitore, di cui è dunque certo l'inadempimento diretto, e la liquidazione tramite la sola realizzazione della garanzia offerta dal Milan. Una anomalia allora concepita per alleggerire la posizione finanziaria diretta del club, ma le cui conseguenze impreviste (ma prevedibili) rischiano ora di riverberarsi sulla consistenza patrimoniale e finanziaria del Milan.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora che anche tutti quei tifosi che parlavano di “ dietro c è uno stato “ ammettessero l errore invece di continuare ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Fino a poche ore fa si vedevano irriducibili sui post scrivere “ anche oggi si fallisce domani “..
> 
> Io proverei vergogna solo ad aver avuto fiducia in questi dilettanti , c era proprio bisogno di 2 disperati per portare avanti questa farsa.
> È la curva ancora li appoggia ... che schifo



A parte che non ricordo chi diceva questo, ma è utile fare questa polemica ora? più o meno come certi che rispuntano solo quando ci sono pessime notizie per scrivere "ve l'avevo detto"..


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora che anche tutti quei tifosi che parlavano di “ dietro c è uno stato “ ammettessero l errore invece di continuare ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Fino a poche ore fa si vedevano irriducibili sui post scrivere “ anche oggi si fallisce domani “..
> 
> Io proverei vergogna solo ad aver avuto fiducia in questi dilettanti , c era proprio bisogno di 2 disperati per portare avanti questa farsa.
> È la curva ancora li appoggia ... che schifo



Non penso sia il momento di fare guerre tra tifosi. È evidente che chi ha sempre sostenuto questa società lo abbia fatto in buona fede, sbagliando, ma in buona fede. Ora dobbiamo fare tutti il tifo e pressione perché si muova qualcosa a livello societario


----------



## davidelynch (23 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A parte che non ricordo chi diceva questo, ma è utile fare questa polemica ora? più o meno come certi che rispuntano solo quando ci sono pessime notizie per scrivere "ve l'avevo detto"..



.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E' l'unica soluzione ragionevole, e tra l'altro esplicitata nella delega, conferita a suo tempo dall'azionista al consiglio di amministrazione, della offerta ad un nuovo socio, definito 'strategico', delle azioni di nuova emissione, eventualmente rimaste inoptate, nella misura pari al 30 per cento del pacchetto in mano a Li, seguito l'aumento di capitale deliberato a marzo. Per la prima volta, negli atti societari compare questa volontà di offerta di quote del capitale sociale da parte dell'azionista di maggioranza del Milan. L'auspicio è che quella delega sia permanente, non decaduta per il venir meno del presupposto della copertura di quell'aumento, sì da consentire ai consiglieri di scandagliare il mercato. Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di convertire in azioni le obbligazioni emesse a garanzia della quota di prestito acceso dalla Rossoneri Champion Lux, ed offrirle a Elliott/Blue Skye, o ai suoi aventi causa obbligazionisti, in cambio della estinzione di quella posizione di 180 milioni, oltre interessi, e tanto al fine di consentire un agevole rifinanziamento, da terzi o da Elliott/Blue Skye stessa, della posizione di 123 milioni, oltre interessi, intestata direttamente al club, facilmente agibile per la base patrimoniale e finanziaria goduta dal debitore Milan. Bisogna accelerare, ed offrire all'interlocutore federale fatti nuovi e sostanziali. Il provvedimento di ieri riguarda non il fatto gestionale del club Milan, ma quello societario della attuale proprietà della holding che controlla il club, vertente sulla anomalia di quel debito di 180 milioni, che abbiamo definito un debito senza debitore, di cui è dunque certo l'inadempimento diretto, e la liquidazione tramite la sola realizzazione della garanzia offerta dal Milan. Una anomalia allora concepita per alleggerire la posizione finanziaria diretta del club, ma le cui conseguenze impreviste (ma prevedibili) rischiano ora di riverberarsi sulla consistenza patrimoniale e finanziaria del Milan.



permettimi di essere quantomeno dubbioso sul fatto che riescano in 20 giorni a fare quello che non hanno risolto in mesi di tempo.


----------



## davidelynch (23 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzi inutile che inovochiate o vi domandiate dove sia la curva, semplicemente non esiste più da anni, per la precisione da quando "si è sciolta" la fossa.


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Maggio 2018)

Io ancora mi domando come si possa presentare il creditore, un fondo speculativo con un credito enorme a scadenza tra 4 mesi, come garanzia di continuità aziendale. Ma sono dei dilettanti questi qui. Per favore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2018)

Questo strazio sta diventando peggio delle caparre di Berlusconi. Qualcuno ci liberi


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora che anche tutti quei tifosi che parlavano di “ dietro c è uno stato “ ammettessero l errore invece di continuare ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Fino a poche ore fa si vedevano irriducibili sui post scrivere “ anche oggi si fallisce domani “..
> 
> Io proverei vergogna solo ad aver avuto fiducia in questi dilettanti , c era proprio bisogno di 2 disperati per portare avanti questa farsa.
> È la curva ancora li appoggia ... che schifo



che polemica sterile


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Io ancora mi domando come si possa presentare il creditore, un fondo speculativo con un credito enorme a scadenza tra 4 mesi, come garanzia di continuità aziendale. Ma sono dei dilettanti questi qui. Per favore.



è quello il problema.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Io ancora mi domando come si possa presentare il creditore, un fondo speculativo con un credito enorme a scadenza tra 4 mesi, come garanzia di continuità aziendale. Ma sono dei dilettanti questi qui. Per favore.



ahhahah bravo!!! più che dilettanti sono in malafede.


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> permettimi di essere quantomeno dubbioso sul fatto che riescano in 20 giorni a fare quello che non hanno risolto in mesi di tempo.


Convengo, ed ecco perché la soluzione possibile può venire da Elliott, che detiene una posizione di influenza nella holding, con i pegni e le golden shares custodite nelle varie controllate. Qui entrano in ballo le considerazioni di Li, e dei suoi danti causa, sulla scelta più conveniente ai suoi obiettivi di investimento.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> che polemica sterile



beh, molti si sentono presi per i fondelli anche da chi diceva "di capirne di più", " di aver letto le carte", di "aver studiato", "di aver parlato con..." ecc...
Ci sta che in molti adesso reclamino la testa di questa gente.
Quindi bisogna capirli.
Non ci porta a nulla, ma bisogna capirli.

Qualcuno potrebbe pure dire "Scusatemi tutti. Non c'avev capito un kaiser e sono stato preso in giro anche io come tutti". E' inutile ora difendere l'indifendibile


----------



## gabri (23 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*



Quì si va avanti coi pagherò.
Tra poco vedremo il cinese messo a fare il lavapiatti, per quanto stiamo con le pezze al C


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh, molti si sentono presi per i fondelli anche da chi diceva "di capirne di più", " di aver letto le carte", di "aver studiato", "di aver parlato con..." ecc...
> Ci sta che in molti adesso reclamino la testa di questa gente.
> Quindi bisogna capirli.
> Non ci porta a nulla, ma bisogna capirli.
> ...



Nulla da difendere ma anche oggi ho letto cose che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra. il problema è che le persone giustamente danno giudizi in campi che non conoscono. E' come se io mi mettessi a parlare di fisica quantistica e mi lamentassi con te perché hai fatto una studio che io non ritengo adeguato. 

Che conoscenza ho io in campo quantistico ? Nessuna. 
Tu hai conoscenza in campo quantistico ? Be, si presume che se sei a capo di un università della Fisica tu abbia piu conoscenza di me. 

Ho il diritto di criticarti ? si , ho le capacità per farlo ? no. 

il discorso è tutto li. Io continuo a fidarmi di Fassone e di Li , se poi vogliamo usare questo fatto di oggi per insultarli facciamolo. 

Se lo meritano non c'è dubbio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Quì si va avanti coi pagherò.
> Tra poco vedremo il cinese messo a fare il lavapiatti, per quanto stiamo con le pezze al C



Nessuno sa chi è...questo una mattina ci sveglieremo e nessuno saprà più che fine ha fatto..


----------



## Shmuk (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nessuno sa chi è...questo una mattina ci sveglieremo e nessuno saprà più che fine ha fatto..



Non deve tanto fregare chi è che cosa ha, deve fregare se la sua costruzione finanziaria regge. Se per esempio trovasse chi lo rifinanzia, nessuno dovrebbe poter dire nulla di definitivo e sprezzante, fino al momento in cui crollasse sotto i debiti, eventualmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non deve tanto fregare chi è che cosa ha, deve fregare se la sua costruzione finanziaria regge. Se per esempio trovasse chi lo rifinanzia, nessuno dovrebbe poter dire nulla, fino al momento in cui crollasse sotto i debiti, eventualmente.



Ma veramente pensiamo esista al mondo un tale fesso? Sto Lì è stato messo lì da qualcuno che evidentemente garantisce per lui..non esiste che si prestino miliardi a uno che non riesce nemmeno a produrre un curriculum decente


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Immagino fassone ora sia in riunione coi legali.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Immagino fassone ora sia in riunione coi legali.



ma se l'ho visto poco fa dal kebabbaro sotto casa...
Era il kebab


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nessuno sa chi è...questo una mattina ci sveglieremo e nessuno saprà più che fine ha fatto..



Sarebbe una situazione già vista con Bee, del resto


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 maggio 2018, il Milan potrebbe provare a convincere la camera giudicante della Uefa attraverso un nuovo prestito, un rifinanziamento, che a questo punto potrebbe essere completato a breve. Il club rossonero necessita di 500 milioni di euro e Fassone ha confessato nei giorni scorsi di avere tre proposte sul tavolo. Yonghong Li punta a tassi d'interesse più bassi, ma ora potrebbe accelerare. Poi la questione relativa ad *Elliott *che potrebbe prendere in mano il Milan ad ottobre. L'Uefa però vuole proprietari veri e stabili, quindi *al momento è probabile che Li vada avanti e che completi l'aumento di capitale.*


Da quello che ho capito l'UEFA non vuole un rifinanziamento del debito ma l'estinzione dello stesso
Perchè rifinanziamento significa estinguere un debito aprendone un'altro più oneroso...
E ci presentiamo all'Uefa con sta roba?...dai facciamo i seri...una cosa del genere e ci sbattono fuori dalla porta senza nemmeno darci l'occasione di dire una sola parola...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2018)

Tutti a lamentarsi di Yong Hong li ma nemmeno una, dicasi una parola su advisors, Figc, finanziarie e compagnia cantante che hanno permesso ad un cinese scappato di casa di provare e poi infine riuscire all acquisto della ex squadra più titolata al mondo... Le cose sono due.... O Mr. LI è un genio del male oppure tutti coloro che ne hanno avuto a che fare nell acquisizione del ac Milan sono dei professionisti millantatori. E la finanza mondiale è marcia sino al midollo.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito l'UEFA non vuole un rifinanziamento del debito ma l'estinzione dello stesso
> Perchè rifinanziamento significa estinguere un debito aprendone un'altro più oneroso...
> E ci presentiamo all'Uefa con sta roba?...dai facciamo i seri...una cosa del genere e ci sbattono fuori dalla porta senza nemmeno darci l'occasione di dire una sola parola...



no no l'Uefa ha proprio chiesto il finanziamento. all'uefa se fai un nuovo debito che scade tra 5 anni frega niente.


----------

